# Some pics from today



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

I finally got a chance to do some fishing today with dad. This year has been a rough one on me, first my car crash that left me with two messed up feet, then my grandma passing away last week. Dad and I got to the lake about 5:40 am and got the boat launched and on about the fifth cast of the day, I had a low 30 inch fish came in after my topraider. I saw him hit the lure on his second attempt, waited until I felt the weight of the fish and dropped the rod and hammered him only to come up empty. I couldn't believe it, but that stuff happens. Twenty minutes later while still throwing the topraider, this guy blasted it. I mean he hammered it, coming out of nowhere! A short time later, dad slipped the net under him and I had the first musky for the year. A nice little 37 incher.










I threw the topraider for about another hour with no more takers and we then switched up and dad started throwing a crankbait while I threw a jerkbait. Around 9:00 am, Dad said, "I got em." I looked up to see this one wallowing across the surface and grabbed the net. This one hit the net and he had a nice 38 incher. 










Well the wind kind of picked up and we started upwind and started drifting down the lake and around 10:00, Dad once again said get the net, I got a big one on! This fish went crazy, diving under the boat and wouldn't give up. Well, he finally did and I looked at the fish. He gave it his all, especially for his size. A little 31 incher. Good spirit though!










We fished about an hour longer and my feet couldn't take it anymore. Can't complain about a three fish day, but it should of been four. I think if I could of lasted longer, we might of been able to convince another one or two. My feet are killing me now, and I can hardly walk, but I got the fever bad,, musky fever!!!!!! I hope you guys like the pics, and get out there, new moon is two days away!!!


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Nice to hear you are out and fishing Mark, great bunch of fish, and on your lures too. Good on you. Pete.


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Mark,

Great post. A three fish day is a good day in anybody's book. Nice pics...

Rod


----------

